# keto diet plan to get into ketosis - is this right ???



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

i have put together a diet plan can i have advise if this is all ok

meal 1-3xboiled eggs 240 cal 1.8 carb 15.9 fat 18.9 protein 6am

meal 2- 5xbacon 246 cal 0 carb 17.0 fat 23 protein cooked in coconut oil 1tp 175 cal 0 carbs 20 fat 9am

meal 3 50g smoked salmon 90 cal 0 carb 4.9 fat 11.9 protein ( to boost my carbs was thinking a 130g banana) 12pm

meal 4 tuna 120 cal 0 carbs 0.2 fat 7.0 protein and lettece and mayo 30g 216 cal 0.3 carbs 23.7 fat 0.33 protein 3pm

meal 5 100g chicken breast 232 cal 0 carbs 14 fat 26 protein cooked in coconut oil with a little bit of brocolli and spinch oil 6pm

this works out total 1723 cal 7.6 carbs 60.4 fat 38% protein

is this too high can i replace anything and in what grams ?

love a cuppa too i have soya milk as i dont drink milk


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

no banana, why do you want to boost carbs?

Each meal needs min 65% fats..An easy way to do this is to have equal weights of P and F..ie 25g P, 25g F


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

i was aiming for 65% for my daily meal not just each meal. is that not a correct way of doing it? the only reason i wanted to add the banana was i was looking to make up my 5% of carbs for my day and i was going to use that.


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

Def no banana... it'll replenish liver glycogen (don't want that). And yeh I agree on a keto diet to try keep ur macros 65%fat 30pro 5carb each meal rather than daily macros. Get it carbs from green leave veggies


----------



## Thatcca (Jul 31, 2011)

If a meal has more protein or carbs, and not enough fat, it can knock you out of keto.

So to avoid this yo-yo-ing in and out, each of the 6 meals should have the correct macros.


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

never has direct carbs etc veg...you'll get carbs from nuts/peanut butter etc that you eat


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

omg i am really struggling can i have some examples please i want to get this 100%


----------



## Justin Cider (Jul 18, 2010)

subbed


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

xxxjessiexxx said:


> this works out total 1723 cal 7.6 carbs 60.4 fat 38% protein
> 
> is this too high can i replace anything and in what grams ?


No way of telling without knowing anything about you and your lifestyle. If it is below your maintenance level, then it is not too high for losing weight, keto or no keto. If you want to get into ketosis, skip the carbs (except from the traces you will get here and there) and follow Tassotti's simple rule of equal weights of protein and fat in every meal.


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

This is what i was doing, although it wasnt exactly the same every day this was a guide i went by...

Trained fasted then pwo shake -*

50g whey - 38.8g P, 1.8g F, 2g C

25g pb - 6g P, 12.2g F, 3.8g C

Breakfast

2 bacon - 8g P, 9.8g F

2 poached eggs - 12.5g P, 9.9g F, .8g C

Meal 2*

100g (roughly) chicken breast marinated with evoo and tumeric grilled *-*

Chicken breast - 28g P, 3.5g F

Evoo - 13.5g F (1 tblspn)

Snack

50g cashew nuts- 10.2g P, 25g F, *10.8g C

Meal 3*

Same as 2

Meal 4

3 egg omelet fried in evoo

Eggs- 18.8g P, 14.9g F, 1.1g C

Evoo- 13.5g Fat

Meal 5*

50g whey shake -*38.8g P, 1.8g F, 2g C

I know a lot of people dont like whey shakes on keto for some scientific reasons which i cant explain but supposed to knock you out of keto. I didnt have my bg monitor at the time so not sure if it does or not for me. Anyway hope this helps

Oh and macros are

1734 kcals

57% Fat

39% Protein

4% Carbs


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

cheers bamse


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks guys


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks fusion


----------



## barsnack (Mar 12, 2011)

Meal 1 = 4 full boiled eggs + 3 bacon rashers (Total Kal 366 = Fat 39.6g / Pro 38.0g)

Meal 2 = Beef Mince 150g (Total Kal 378 = Fat 29.7g / Pro 27.6g)

Meal 3 = Beef Mince 150g + Green Veg (Total Kal 378 = Fat 29.7g / Pro 27.6g)

Meal 4 = Salmon Fillet + 2 tablespoons of Peanut Butter + small sip of Fresh Cream (Total Kal 340 = Fat 30g / Protein 29g)

Meal 5 = Tuna + 2 tablespoon of Flaxseed (Total Kal 375 = Fat 28g / Pro 30g)

Meal 6 = Whey Isolate Shake 30g + 40g Almonds + 1 Tablespoon of Evoo (Total Kal 484 = Fat 37g / Pro 36g)

Theres 8.5g of carbs in here too which included carbs from green vegatables (brocilli etc)

Roughly 2,300 calories spilt

182.9 fat (68%)

191.6 Pro (31%)

8.5 Carbs (1%)

i followed this, my keto went great, ive an active job and coupled with cardio and gym training is why calories were up2 2300, but it worked for me...use some of this if it helps, you can always cut a meal out or have one less slice of bacon/egg, in other words, make the meals smaller if you must


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

fusion405 said:


> I know a lot of people dont like whey shakes on keto for some scientific reasons which i cant explain but supposed to knock you out of keto. I didnt have my bg monitor at the time so not sure if it does or not for me.


It's not the shake in itself that is the problem; the problem is that people tend to - as you have, not only in your shakes but in most of your meals - take in too much protein in relation to fat. Which will knock you out of keto as the body will then use protein instead of fat as primary source of energy.

Look at the way Barsnack has mixed his shake above, that's how you do it.


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks sooo much im working on my plan now will post v soon


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

Bamse said:


> It's not the shake in itself that is the problem; the problem is that people tend to - as you have, not only in your shakes but in most of your meals - take in too much protein in relation to fat. Which will knock you out of keto as the body will then use protein instead of fat as primary source of energy.
> 
> Look at the way Barsnack has mixed his shake above, that's how you do it.


Thanks for clearing that up and i see what your saying now. So when i get back on my keto i will adjust this to 1 scoop and 25g pb or whatever. Also the next time i will be armed with my bg monitor as i only have ketostix!


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

whey on its own can spike your blood glucose levels and knock you out of keto , you need to add some fats to your shake if your going to have whey


----------



## Guest (Aug 4, 2011)

What is it in the whey? Or is it just any significant amount of protein with no fats will knock you out of keto? Just curious about this as i have always heard it about whey and never knew why


----------



## Fatstuff (Mar 2, 2010)

not sure, think it might be the speed of digestion


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

right guys i think i have come up with a 65% FAT 30%PROTEIN AND 5% CAQRBS DIET

I DONT KNOW HOW IM GONNA STOMACH ALL THIS FOOD BUT GO ME !

can someone tell me if this is ok

meal 1 - 100g bacon 95 cal 2 carbs 3 fat 22 protein in 1 tps spoon coconut oil 235 cal 0 carbs 30 fat 0 protein

meal 2 - 100g celery 12 cal 0.2 carbs 0.1 fat 0.7 protein with 2 tps penut butter 240 cal 6 carbs 20 fat 10 protein

meal 3 - 50g chicken 180 cal 0 carbs 4.0 fat 14.0 protein 1 avercado 241- cal 0.4 carbs 23.0 fat 2.0 protein

meal 4 - tuna drained 124 cal 0 carbs 0.3 fat 25 protein 2ps mayo 272 kal 0.1 carbs 30 fat 0.1 protein

meal 5 - omlette 181 cal 0.3 carbs 15 fat 12 protein with 60g cheese 242 cal 0 carbs 40 fat 32 protein

this works out 1822 cal 4.3% carbs 58%fat 37.4 protein i will be working out 5 times a week

is this all ok ??


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

Maybe my brain hasn't begun functioning fully yet this morning, but I can't get your calories to add up. One gramme of protein or carbohydrate equals four calories, one gramme of fat equals nine calories. So your 60 grammes of cheese for instance, would be 488 kcal (40 x 9 + 32 x 4).


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Jessie

Are you male or female?

Do you know your daily maintenance cals?


----------



## JANIKvonD (Jul 7, 2011)

xxxjessiexxx said:


> right guys i think i have come up with a 65% FAT 30%PROTEIN AND 5% CAQRBS DIET
> 
> I DONT KNOW HOW IM GONNA STOMACH ALL THIS FOOD BUT GO ME !
> 
> ...


looks alrite...maybe some flaxseed + olive oil now n then.


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

I tend to plan my meals using myfitnesspal app on my phone but the have a web page you can use too, its all free and makes your macro's easy to work out. Your meal plan looks ok to me, nice and simple no need to get over complicated imo.


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

*tassoti-* for a female is 2000 i am prob getting 1822but i will prob burn off 800 4 times a week is my cals too high

i have a really slow metabolism and i gain weight so quick so i want to get this 100%

*Bamse* i will cut the cheese out then is that right ??

i am a fruit addict so its so hard as i love apples and i cant have apples on this can i ?? i dont crave choc i crave apples ha ha ha

i havent had carbs for 5 days now and i dont have headaches or tiredness yet i though u were ment to get this am i doing something wrong ?


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

so you are saying you are female right?

Edit..just looked at your profile pic...yes you are a girl...Either that or a dfamn good looking fella..lol

Have you worked out your specific daily maintenance calories? 1800 sounds high


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

I think he means the cheese is ok just make sure your calculations are correct.

I used to get the headaches and stuff but now i just get a slight taste in my mouth, i suppose its different for everyone you might just be lucky


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

xxxjessiexxx said:


> *Bamse* i will cut the cheese out then is that right ??


No, there's nothing wrong with cheese, it's the way you've calculated your calories.


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

tasotti how do i do this im totally new to this all

bambse - thanks


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks fusion - i always get headaches

do u know how many gym sess i have to do can i do a 30 minute run and 20 min x train and 30 min x train and a 20 min run

i do zumba classes too will this be ok


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Input your details here

Now, you say you have a really slow metabolism, so I'd say take 6-700 cals off the maintenance number

I reckon it will be close to 1500 cals....


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

RESULTS

Maintenance: 1971 Calories/day

Fat Loss Range: 1200 - 1577 Calories/day

i really need to cut my calories down by 400

what shall i take out ???

thanks so much for this help i really appreciate it


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

Do you smoke? My mrs used to get headaches all the time but since we quit smoking she hasnt had any in the past 2 months.

Gym sessions and activity is up to yourself. It also depends how much you are used to doing because you dont want to suddenly start training twice a day after doing nothing for the past few years as you will feel like death and want to quit. Ease in to a routine you can do for good, because it is a lifestyle not a fad! You dont have to go out running for hours on end either just up your activity bit by bit start out with some walking, maybe hiit and encorporate some form of resistance training in there a few times a week. What do you do at the minute?


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

xxxjessiexxx said:


> RESULTS
> 
> Maintenance: 1971 Calories/day
> 
> ...


Maybe just make all the portions slightly smaller rather than taking something out.


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

yeah i have a couple a day -but the headaches i think is the computer at work i been wearing me glasses now so its eased up !! i go gym about 4x a week already but i always battle the bulge i have the slowest metabolism ever anything makes me put on weight , my lifestyle is very busy i am running around after my little one the only time i sit down is my desk at work i try and get in 30 mins a day excerise and sometimes 45 mins i wana boost this though !!!

i need to rethink the plan as i have to reduce my cals hummmmmmmmmmm confused.com !


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

You'll get there..

I know what you mean about a super slow metabolism...I gain fat just looking at doughnut...

I bet you're nowhere near as big as you think...Can you put up pics?


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

tassoti i can gain 7ib in 3 days maybes more !!!! i only have to have a vodka and diet coke or a harvester and im like a big rubber ring i will post some pics

i hold fat around the hips and the thighs its so hard to shift

will this deffo work i am gonna stick to it 100%

eat every 3 hours ( cor this will b hard )

and 5 meals

65% fat 30% protein 5% carbs

im just not 100% happy with the daily plan as i need to sort the cals out


----------



## Guest (Aug 5, 2011)

I would literally cut 20% off everythings portion size that should be roughly 400cals if you work it out (that is maths from top of my head so dont trust it)

With your activity levels as they are you should do well on this diet! Get some resistance training in there too, you wont bulk up dont worry i know a lot of women are afraid to do weights but dont be!


----------



## Bamse (Feb 5, 2011)

xxxjessiexxx said:


> eat every 3 hours ( cor this will b hard )


Then don't. If you are aiming to get 1500 kcal daily as a starting point, just eat three meals containing 500 kcal each. No need to overcomplicate things. The reason people want to eat many small meals is to keep level of blood sugar steady, but as you're on a keto diet (ie extremely low blood sugar) this is not an issue.


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

ooooo shall i do my plan then just half the calories say 50g bacon instead of 100 will i be ok on me fats etc

or shall i skip the coconut oil in one meal ?? and half the cheese

will i still get into keto

sorry for so many questions


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

i know u cant drink on this diet but if i was go go out and have one cheeky drink what would b best thing rose or vodka ?


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

Bamse said:


> Then don't. If you are aiming to get 1500 kcal daily as a starting point, just eat three meals containing 500 kcal each. No need to overcomplicate things. The reason people want to eat many small meals is to keep level of blood sugar steady, but as you're on a keto diet (ie extremely low blood sugar) this is not an issue.


ok thanks also another question (sorry for so many ) IF IM CUTTING MY CALS DOWN WILL THIS AFFECT MY PERCENTAGE IN FAT PROTEIN ETC ??? )


----------



## Tassotti (Feb 27, 2011)

Keep each meal the same in weight....eg 20g Fat, 20g Protein, 3g Carbs

If you have to drink, have spirits and sugar-free mixers..eg vodka and diet coke


----------



## xxxjessiexxx (Aug 2, 2011)

thanks v much


----------

